
The road to a safe self-driving future begins with sharing data - Nico_013
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2019/12/the-key-to-a-safe-self-driving-future-lies-in-sharing-data/
======
Jamwinner
Give up more privacy, its for your own good. /s

